# If Beethoven played the guitar it might have sounded like this....



## djmomo17 (Aug 12, 2010)

I've been using synthfonts to help me actualize my guitar arrangements of some of Beethoven's music. Here I offer up a few of the early piano works. These were not too hard because the range of the pianoforte was smaller, but lately I started on the Diabelli Variations and those are - well if I used actual dead tree paper there would be a full wastebasket!

Here's my blog post where I offer up:

9 Variations On A March Of Dressler, WoO.63
10 Variations on 'La stessa, la stessissima' from 'Falstaff' by Salieri, WoO.73 and
Rondo a capriccio in G Major, 'Rage over a Lost Penny' Op.129

http://lvbandmore.blogspot.com/2010/09/924-if-beethoven-played-guitar-v1.html

Hope you enjoy them.:tiphat:


----------

